# Looking at a Skeeter WX 1910



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking to buy a small fiberglass lake boat. Looking at skeeter, warrior, and rangers. So far the skeeter 1910 is out front for me. Love to hear opinions on boats in the 19’-20’ range.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

If you can afford a skeeter then maybe the only other boat I would look at would be a Yar-Craft 186TFX or Ranger 620V


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Look for a boat that you look thru the windshield not over. Warrior


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

Triton makes a nice boat too. 206 Fishunter or Allure would be good to look at.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Love my warrior worth every penny the only other one I considered was yarcraft


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm a bit partial to the yar-craft brand as well because of its Wisconsin roots. But everyone I know who owns one has always come back. A buddy went from an 186TFX to Skeeter MX2020 ended up trading it in 6 months later for the Yar 21TFX


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

The thing that sold me on a warrior was the fit and finish and that it is a small company and when you call there you will speak to the owners not some one who knows nothing.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

So many great boats in that range. 

Ranger 1850/1880 or 619
Skeeter 1910
Triton 186/206 Allure
Yar Craft 186
Warrior just released the 198 looks like a great boat. 

Look them all over and pick the one that suits your needs. Some are hard core fishing others are fishing with family. Enjoy it! I loved boat shopping and looked over this same class of boats. Lots of great options!


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I am looking at Ranger 1880 and the 186 Triton Allure, price with similar equipment, Triton at least $5,000 less. I now have Ranger 1850 with Yamaha 150 4 stroke 2012


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

All good choices! Whichever one you go with pay a little extra and get a dual axle trailer. Worth every nickle IMO. Have fun shopping!


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Mick, will be fun for sure to find a good one, or I might just keep my Ranger 2012 1850


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

My dream boat is the Ranger RB190, Start shopping next month.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

austjj said:


> I am looking at Ranger 1880 and the 186 Triton Allure, price with similar equipment, Triton at least $5,000 less. I now have Ranger 1850 with Yamaha 150 4 stroke 2012


Austjj - Why moving away from 1850?


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Well, I might not, time will tell. Two things I like on the 1880 is the better location of rod storage and easier to get to the trolling motor batteries. However I do like to troll and the 1850 is a better fit for me. Plus better storage in the bow on the 1850. Let me edit my choices to Ranger 1850, Ranger 1880, Trion Allure 186 and the 186 Fishunter.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Have you given thought to Yarcraft (YC)? I’m in the same boat as you in that I’m considering a glass boat in 19’ class. In addition to the boats you mentioned I’m looking at YC 186 and warrior 193. Hope to test drive them in 4-6 weeks.


----------

